# Help with 32" Sanyo Flat screen TV and hr22-100



## thomasandlisa777 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey all. Just want to say, I have found this forum very helpful.  I have a problem of my own. I have an older style 32" sanyo tv that has both composite and component inputs on it that i would like to hook up to my hr22-100 that i have had for a while. when i try to plug it in via component, the screen shows for a second and then goes straight to the blue (no signal) screen.  i might add, when the picture comes on for a second you can see it split in half with a line down the middle. I have tried adjusting settings on both the tv and the hr22. i know the hd channels are locked until the update gets here (im in columbia, mo) but i wonder is that why i cant use component video as well?  Any replies you guys have would be very welcome. Thanks again!
Thomas


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Although your title and post state you have an HR22, from your description I'm assuming that you have an R22. Is that correct?

If so, the R22 can only output via component in 480p format. Check the specs on your TV to determine if it can display in 480p. It is very possible that your TV can only display in 480i format via component cables. If the latter in the case, you'll need to use the composite cables or an S-Video cable with your TV/DVR.

- Merg


----------



## thomasandlisa777 (Sep 12, 2009)

it is an r22-100. :nono2: What does that mean for me? Does that mean it will never be able to receive hd channels and that it is in fact, a dinosaur? i got it after my old dvr (the first one i had) bit the dust one night and they shipped this one to me for its replacement.  I want to know because i do intend to get a hd tv for the bedroom...


----------



## thomasandlisa777 (Sep 12, 2009)

also i do believe that my tv can output in 480p, maybe nothing above that. if i were to get an hd tv, would the r22-100 be able to display hd channels in anything above 480p, or is it tied to the dvr itself? sorry if i am asking questions that have been answered before.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Sorry I just read the subject line. I dont know if you will see HD quality under 720p. As far as the R22 being able to get HD. Im not sure if the current National Release has that in since I dont have that receiver. You may want to do a search and see what is the most current National Release.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Movieman said:


> Sorry I just read the subject line. I dont know if you will see HD quality under 720p. As far as the R22 being able to get HD. Im not sure if the current National Release has that in since I dont have that receiver. You may want to do a search and see what is the most current National Release.


The current national release being rolled out, though rather slowly, firmware version 0x034C will give the R22 full HD capability if you have HD access on your account. However since you mentioned having an older TV set I'm wondering if you have any high bandwidth inputs on it capable of supporting anything above the standard definition 480i signal.

That is to say the HDTV may only apply to the ATSC off-air tuner on that set.

If the component inputs do not at least support 720P @ 60 frames/s you are going to need a new HDTV as you cannot view any HD content when your R22 becomes HD enabled in the future with that TV.


----------



## thomasandlisa777 (Sep 12, 2009)

so would that explain why i can see a picture for just a second (i can hear just fine) when i have it hooked up via component video, no matter what channel i am on? like i stated before, i cant see hd channels at all even in the guide and i get the little blurb that says "hd resolutions are not supported on this receiver". my receiver itself says (on the front display) that it is in 480p mode, though it is just hooked up via regular av (ywr) cables. also, i dont know if i stated this, but i do have the hd dvr programming package they recently started carrying..


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Press and hold Info on the remote to get to the Setup menu and then click on the Info menu item. Let us know what version of software you have. I'm willing to bet that you have v0x0312. With that version, the R22 is only an SD-DVR. The resolution on the receiver will always display as 480p, although if you use regular A/V cables, you are actually outputting in 480i. 

When you get the update to 0x034C, your R22 will become an R22 w/HD and all of the HD features of the receiver will be unlocked. You will basically have an HR21 at that point. As I mentioned in my first post, look into the specs of the component input on your TV. My HD-ready TV has two component inputs. One handles 480i/720p, while the other handles 480p/1080i. If I plug my component cables in the 480i/720p input, I get no picture as the R22 only outputs at 480p with component cables when it is an SD-DVR.

Can you tell us the exact model of your Sanyo?

- Merg


----------



## thomasandlisa777 (Sep 12, 2009)

it is a Sanyo ds27930 (possibly d instead of 0-lol). i do still have the current version of software, not the one that is forthcoming. a side note i thought i would pass along. when i called d* just a few days ago (because i have 6 receivers and 2 of them wont work and pull in signal while the others are on) the csr told me the code to force updates because she said that the r22-100 would in fact, as all of you have been saying, become a hd-dvr whenever it got that update. though, when i called back later that night to confirm my appointment and told them i had tried to do this, they got pretty upset and said that they should NOT have told me the code, and that we should NEVER force an update. what gives there i wonder?


----------



## thomasandlisa777 (Sep 12, 2009)

0x312 like you rightly suspected. what are the main differences between the r22 and the hr 21/100? i have the hr21/100 in my living room.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

thomasandlisa777 said:


> it is a Sanyo ds27930 (possibly d instead of 0-lol). i do still have the current version of software, not the one that is forthcoming....


Well...

If you copied the model number correctly then this is just a standard definition flat tube type TV, and it is listed as 27" not 32." As such the component inputs can take nothing greater than 480i, so this is why connecting the R22 to that TV's component inputs will not work as it's HDMI and component outputs are locked to 480P with your present firmware version.

When you mentioned a "32 in. flat screen" earlier I thought you meant an LCD HDTV. :sure:

EDIT: You will however be able to use the component outputs from the R22 on that TV after the newest update since you will now be allowed to set the resolution down to 480i. There will be no HD resolution on the HD channels of course, but you can use the R22's component outputs nevertheless once you receive the update.



> ...a side note i thought i would pass along. when i called d* just a few days ago (because i have 6 receivers and 2 of them wont work and pull in signal while the others are on) the csr told me the code to force updates because she said that the r22-100 would in fact, as all of you have been saying, become a hd-dvr whenever it got that update. though, when i called back later that night to confirm my appointment and told them i had tried to do this, they got pretty upset and said that they should NOT have told me the code, and that we should NEVER force an update. what gives there i wonder?


No reason (that I'm aware of anyway) for them to freak out simply because you tried the well known 02468 forced update code on reboot. It simply won't work in getting you the new release any sooner than scheduled, as it will come to you when it does. Unless by sheer coincidence you happen to force an update while your receiver is authorized to receive it during the window period when the new package is being pushed down from the satellite as some have luckily done. But you almost always receive new firmware updates automatically, usually during the early morning hours.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

thomasandlisa777 said:


> 0x312 like you rightly suspected. what are the main differences between the r22 and the hr 21/100? i have the hr21/100 in my living room.


After the latest update which is still coming in your case, there will be no differences between the two, but currently your R22's HD capabilities are locked out along with many of the HD related display options which have been disabled as indicated by the grayed-out buttons in the UI for them.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

As pointed out, the TV is uniquely SD. It must be connected using either composite or S-video connections. It is neither ED nor HD. It is kind of a "pre-ED" model.


----------



## thomasandlisa777 (Sep 12, 2009)

lol i suppose i thought just by the sheer size and weight of this beast that it was a 32. so, if i get an hd tv, then the r22 will be able to support all resolutions after it is unlocked? and this tv itself will never be able to support anything higher than 480i on its components, since after i did some searching and found the manual it stated that it did in fact have 480i component av input jacks. so isn't all tv 480i? that being said, this tv probably could just get pushed into the kids room for the wii, i suppose.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

thomasandlisa777 said:


> lol i suppose i thought just by the sheer size and weight of this beast that it was a 32. so, if i get an hd tv, then the r22 will be able to support all resolutions after it is unlocked? and this tv itself will never be able to support anything higher than 480i on its components, since after i did some searching and found the manual it stated that it did in fact have 480i component av input jacks. so isn't all tv 480i? that being said, this tv probably could just get pushed into the kids room for the wii, i suppose.


All SD tvs are 480i. Your receiver will be able to show HD channels in a HD quality once the unlock has arrived on an HDTV. As for HDTV's, they are backwards compatible so those of us that have LCD,DLB,Plasma,&LED, can view 480i up through 1080i and in the FullHD range 1080p. Now your tv is perfectly fine for watching Directv service but you will have to get a newer tv to get the HD range. Hope we were of some help.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

thomasandlisa777 said:


> that being said, this tv probably could just get pushed into the kids room for the wii, i suppose.


As long as you don't use the component inputs, you're fine with whatever you can plug into the TV.


----------



## thomasandlisa777 (Sep 12, 2009)

you guys are awesome! i'm glad i'm not the only one very impatiently waiting for the new update. also, in other news, when i moved they gave me another dvr (apparently that comes with the movers program now) that is an hd dvr and didnt charge me a thing. it's the same one that i already have in the front room. so maybe i will just take that hd dvr and move it to the bedroom when we get the new hd tv. i just can't bring myself to give the kids a dvr yet, but maybe they should as they already take up all of my dvr's space with sponge bob and wizards of waverly place, hannah montana, etc...


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

thomasandlisa777 said:


> ... so, if i get an hd tv, then the r22 will be able to support all resolutions *on it's outputs* after it is unlocked?


Yes, after the forthcoming update the now "R22 with HD" will support all resolutions broadcast by DirecTV or picked up off-air if you have the associated AM21 tuner module attached. 480i/p, 720P, 1080i, or 1080P (for "DirecTV-on Demand" [or "DoD"] downloads only).



> ...and this tv itself will never be able to support anything higher than 480i on its components, since after i did some searching and found the manual it stated that it did in fact have 480i component av input jacks.


Correct, only 480i on the component inputs to that set



> ...so isn't all tv 480i?


All of DirecTV's standard definition channels are transmitted natively in 480i. Some off-air broadcasts in a few markets may have stations that use 480p for their main and/or any secondary sub-channels, but the great majority use 480i for any SD telecasts. All HD broadcasts from DirecTV and off-air use either 720P or 1080i. And as already noted DirecTV's 
DoD uses 1080P for some of it's VOD download offerings.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

thomasandlisa777 said:


> you guys are awesome! i'm glad i'm not the only one very impatiently waiting for the new update. also, in other news, when i moved they gave me another dvr (apparently that comes with the movers program now) that is an hd dvr and didnt charge me a thing. it's the same one that i already have in the front room. so maybe i will just take that hd dvr and move it to the bedroom when we get the new hd tv. i just can't bring myself to give the kids a dvr yet, but maybe they should as they already take up all of my dvr's space with sponge bob and wizards of waverly place, hannah montana, etc...


I hear ya. I havent gotten my daughter who is the oldest a Directv STB yet. We just got her a Dynex 26" with a dvd player so she can watch Little Mermaid as many times as she likes. My son is the one that keeps taking up my DVR with Thomas the Train and Diego. I was thinking of getting them STB's when Directv goes whole home solution so that I can send their DVR recordings to their rooms and not tie up my tv but thats a whole different thread. I dont like the idea of them having access to an live tv at this time. (sorry to get off topic).


----------

